# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  هل شاهدتم البحيرة الوردية!

## هدوء عاصف

*هل شاهدتم البحيرة الوردية!*  
*
**على بعد خمسة كيلومترات من العاصمة السنغالية دكار توجد  بحيرة لونها وردي في الصيف وعادي في الشتاء، وقد تحولت البحيرة الوردية  إلى منجم للملح بسبب ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة. فقد  انفصلت بحيرة دكار المعروفة باسم البحيرة الوردية عن المحيط الأطلسي قبل  أكثر من ثلاثة عقود وباتت واحدة من المعالم السياحية السنغالية الأكثر شهرة  .*
*ويبلغ طول البحيرة خمسة كيلومترات وعرضها  ثمانمائة متر بعمق يصل إلى ثلاثة أمتار، نصف البحيرة من الماء والنصف الآخر  من الملح. وتعرف في السنغال وعالمياً أيضاً بالبحيرة الوردية بسبب وجود  طحالب يتفاعل لونها مع أشعة الشمس لتصبح وردية، ومع غروب الشمس تعود مياه  البحيرة إلى لونها الطبيعي.*




*ويتغير  لون البحيرة مع تغير الفصول أيضاً ففي فصل الشتاء تتحول مياه البحيرة إلى  اللون الطبيعي لكن بنسبة ملوحة مرتفعة جداً. ويصدّر غالبية الملح المستخرج  من البحيرة إلى خارج السنغال نحو الدول الإفريقية المجاورة وبعض البلدان  الأوربية، ومن خارج البلاد أيضاً تستقطب البحيرة الوردية الكثير من السياح  فتحولت إلى منتجع سياحي بامتياز** ، لكن ليس في فصل الصيف.*
*وقد  باتت البحيرة مصدر رزق مزدوج، باطنها يجود بالملح على سكان المنطقة  وظاهرها يغري السياح،ولعل ذلك ما دفع الأمم المتحدة إلى تصنيفها ضمن التراث  الإنساني.*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو حلو لونها جد اشي بشرح القلب  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عنجد تبارك الله احسن الخالقين

والله منظرها رهيب..كأنك راش فيها صبغة مخلل لفت :Icon11: 

يسلمو هدوء عاصف لانك فرجيتنا ياها .. والله اول مرة بسمع فيها

تقبل مروري

----------


## عاشقة الربيع

*سبحان الله ... ولله في خلقه شؤون ... رب يعبد*

----------

